# UVC-Klärer



## midori057 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo an alle Teichexperten,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Pro-Clear-TMC 55 W. Trotz Erneuerung von Quarzglas und Röhre bekomme ich meinen Teich nicht mehr frei von Schwebealgen. Natürlich habe ich mal bei Dunkelheit kontrolliert, ob die Lampe leuchtet. War alles in Ordnung, kann es mit der Temperatur des Wasser,s zusammenhängen? Zur Erklärung: Filteraufbau: Tauchpumpe 10000 ltr. durch UVC 55 W in Bürstenfilter ca. 40 Bürsten in 250 ltr. Helix bewegt. Von da aus Verrieselung über 250 ltr. Helix über einen Klärteich in den Hauptteich. Im vergangenen Sommer hatte ich nach drei Tagen UVC in Betrieb den Teich wieder klar. Oder kann es an der Qualität der Röhre liegen? Habe den Teich bereits seit über 10 Jahren in Betrieb, bis dato noch nie dieses Problem gehabt. Wasserwerte: PH-7,5  KH-6  NO2: 0,0  GH12,  Fischbestand: 15 KOI von 25-75 cm groß, Wassermenge: 25 cbm. 
Ich bedanke mich für eure Unterstützung und Hilfe.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2016)

Irgendwas hat sich doch geändert während der letzten 10 Jahre - wahrscheinlich der Bestand - er ist gewachsen oder es wurden auch mehr.

Eine feinere Abscheidung (wenn auch nur mal für ne gewisse Zeit, z.B. durch eine PPI 20 oder PPI 30 Matte) könnte schon helfen.
Außerdem sehe ich ne 55 Watt TL-Röhre für 25.000 Liter (so eine hab ich für meinen kleineren Goldfischteich!) für unterdimensioniert - da sollte ne 75Watt T5 arbeiten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## midori057 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Nori,
erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Der Anfangsbestand waren 56 KOI in verschd. Größen. Mit der Zeit habe ich den Bestand aus gesundh. Gründen für die Tiere auf heute 15 KOI reduziert. Ansonsten hat sich zum Vorjahr nichts geändert.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2016)

Trotzdem ist der 55 Watt TL-Klärer zu klein - wie verteilt sich den die Größe auf die 15 Tiere?

Gruß Nori


----------



## midori057 (3. Apr. 2016)

Zwei von ca 75cm,vier von über 50cm der Rest bis 25-30 cm 
Habe mal ein paar Fotos angefügt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

Könntest du deinen Pflanzenfilter incl Bilder mal vorstellen?


----------



## rollikoi (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

nur mal zum Vergleich. Habe meinen Teich (28000l, 15 Koi von 40-70cm) problemlos klar gehalten mit einer TMC 55Watt.
Also unterdimensioniert finde ich die nicht.
Seit ca. drei Jahren nutze ich nun eine Tauch UVC mit 40Watt und auch diese tut was sie soll, sie hält mein Wasser klar.
Wichtiger als die Wattzahl der Geräte ist es Überbesatz zu vermeiden, dann klappts auch mit weniger Watt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2016)

Die 40 Tauch UVC ist eine T5-Röhre (oder sogar ne Amalgam???) - die entspricht von der Strahlung locker einer 55 Watt TL (= T8).
Außerdem kann man auf Grund von Lage des Teichs, Fütterung und vor allem Filteranlage keine eindeutigen Vergleiche ziehen.

Gruß Nori (der bei 25000 Litern trotzdem ne Nummer größer empfehlen würde)


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

@Nori
Keine A.. Ick schreib hier zur UVC nix 
@midori057
Also Uberbesatz sehe ich da nicht , zumal das ja auch von Menge und Art des Futter's abhängt !
Deine Bilder sind aber nicht " zeitgetreu " oder ? Da blüht ne Taglilie und eine clematis !
Arbeitet deine Pumpe denn noch so wie sie soll ?
Nachtrag :
@alle.    Ist es für Schwebealgen nicht ein bischen früh ? Wenn überhaupt , hab ich jetzt Fadenalgen , erst bei mehr Sonne werden dann vielleicht Schebealgen !


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

auch bei meinen 31.000L reicht die gute alte TMC vollkommen aus. 

Wurde denn auch ab und an mal das Quarzglas gereinigt? 
Denn durch ein dreckiges Quarzglas hat auch eine neue Röhre nicht unbedingt ein Chance...................


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Apr. 2016)

midori057 schrieb:


> Trotz Erneuerung von Quarzglas und Röhre


@Olli.P


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2016)

Upps,

wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...................


----------



## rollikoi (3. Apr. 2016)

@ Nori,

ja meine Tauch UVC ist eine kurze T5 Röhre aber keine Amalgam.
Auf Grund von Lage des Teiches, Fütterung und Filterung kann man keine eindeutigen Vergleiche ziehen, das ist ein bekanntes Phänomen.
Aber ist es dann nicht auch fahrlässig zu sagen ein paar Watt mehr und es klappt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2016)

Dass es klappt hab ich nicht behauptet - ich sagte lediglich ne 55 Watt TL ist etwas "dürftig" für 25.000 Liter.
Bzgl. deiner Tauch-UVC: diese gibt es halt in beiden Ausführungen - deshalb die Frage ob es eventuell ne Amalgam ist - dann wäre sie erst Recht einer 55 Watt TL überlegen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## midori057 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo nochmal Dank an alle. Wie ich vor Urzeiten mal gelernt habe reichen 2 Watt pro 1000 ltr. aus. Ja die Fotos sind nicht aktuell,werde morgen mal neue machen,auch vom Pflanzenfilter. Ich habe die Vermutung weil ich Quarzglas und Röhre im Set bei Ebay gekauft habe das die Röhre ein No Name Produkt ist !?
Gruß Michael


----------



## rollikoi (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

der Hersteller Name steht normalerweise auf den Röhren. Meist verwendet man Röhren von Phillipps.

LG Bernd


----------



## midori057 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Bernd, ja da ist das Problem....kein Name !


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2016)

Ich hatte mit einer Noname (nat. gleich 2 Stück gekauft) letztes Jahr mein Vorschaltgerät geschlachtet - war zwar schnell wieder ersetzt, aber die Billigröhren hab ich in die Tonne gefeuert - ich verwende nur noch Philips! (da passen auch an den Dichtflächen die O-Ringe besser)

Gruß Nori


----------



## midori057 (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Nori, deshalb habe ich mir gerade Phillips Röhre bestellt. Werde berichten ob es daran gelegen hat.Übrigens die Pumpe ist eine SunSun 10000l bei gemessenen 82 Watt ein Hammer.
Gruß Michael


----------



## midori057 (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Nori,
wollte noch mal kurz von meinem Erfolg bzgl. des UVC-Klärers berichten. Nach drei Tagen mit neuer Philipps UV Röhre ist der Teich wieder klar. 
Hallo Rene,
habe auch mal aktuelle Foto,s von Pflanzenfilter und komplettem Teich angefügt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## LotP (9. Apr. 2016)

also eigentlich müssten die 55W langen;
So weit ich mich erinner ist der Wert den man gegen Schwebealgen braucht ca. 2W pro 1m³/h Durchsatz an Wasser. (Womit dann bei 10tsd l /h das durchfließende Wasser leicht genug abkriegen sollte - v.a. da die "Nicht-Tauch-UVCs" ja eine festgelegte Bestrahlungsstrecke haben und dadurch man da eingentlich diesbezüglich nichts falsch machen kann)
Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass über die Jahre die Pumpe sich zugesetzt hat bzw. nicht mehr den ursprünglichen Durchsatz hat und daher einfach prinzipiell nicht genug Wasser durch den Filter läuft, so dass sich die Algen im Teich schneller vermehren als du es filterst


----------

